# 36 year old attractive red head



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Another year passes & now 36 years in my ownership today
Happy Birthday XR3. What a machine. 8)
click to enlarge.








Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Still looking great and not showing her age. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

What mileage is on it now Hoggy?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DPG said:


> What mileage is on it now Hoggy?


Hi, 61,900 trouble free miles 8)  
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good for 36yrs Hoggy 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sunny day & dry roads yesterday so took her for a late Birthday blast.
click to enlarge.










Hoggy.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Looking good 8) 
I'm pondering a red head as well but not quite as old (I think). 205 GTi 1.6 needing a bit of engine work. If I can get it at the right price I think I may have a little retro redness project.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Stiff said:


> Looking good 8)
> I'm pondering a red head as well but not quite as old (I think). 205 GTi 1.6 needing a bit of engine work. If I can get it at the right price I think I may have a little retro redness project.


Hi, As my XR3 difficult to find a good un, but good 205 GTi prices are rocketing as well.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, As my XR3 difficult to find a good un, but good 205 GTi prices are rocketing as well.
> Hoggy.


Yeah, if I can get it cheap and give it some TLC then could be a good investment


----------



## robfairclough34 (Nov 6, 2017)

Absolutely tremendous!! Love it!

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Seen this one, Hoggy? https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/ ... p?t=410586 Could almost be a mirror image with the steering wheel on the 'wrong 'side! 

Regards
Ross


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ross_cj250 said:


> Seen this one, Hoggy? https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/ ... p?t=410586 Could almost be a mirror image with the steering wheel on the 'wrong 'side!
> 
> Regards
> Ross


Hi, Very nice, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I should get mine detailed.
Wrong spots, aerial & RS1600i front spoiler.
Hoggy.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Lovely
Be even better in blue :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Allspeed said:


> Lovely
> Be even better in blue :mrgreen:


Hi, [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Lovely car mate and superb condition!

I owned one for a while in the late 80s...










This was followed by another one in white, a cabriolet. 
Prior to that I'd had two Escort Mk1s and a Mk2. Wish I had them now looking at the prices!


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Ahh the XR3, a friend had one in red, his pride an joy, now in the RAF the transport aircraft used to carry tampons in case a female passenger got caught short, well we acquired a couple of boxes and with masking tape hung them by their string along his front bumper during the night shift, looked real pretty, rather like a Aussie's hat with the corks around the brim... he couldn't figure out why people were laughing at him as he drove through Banbury town centre in the morning rush hour...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hi, It's still a wonderful car, had her for over 37 years now & used weekly if the roads are dry.
Took her for a blast today 8) 








Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Love the clocks in the xr3

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

HOGG said:


> Love the clocks in the xr3


Hi, A pic for you then 








Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Thank you very much. They have to be my favourite clocks ever

It's that rev counter that does it... not starting in a vertical or horizontal position, makes it look EPIC


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

HOGG said:


> Thank you very much. They have to be my favourite clocks ever
> 
> It's that rev counter that does it... not starting in a vertical or horizontal position, makes it look EPIC


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hoggy.


----------

